# Need urgent help [Blocking packets]



## Don Simel (Sep 4, 2016)

How can i stop these packets?
16:44:10.425876 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 117, id 15798, offset 0, flags [none], proto UD - Pastebin.com
'4a5b 7acb', '4500 00', '1e61' are normal game packets


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Blocking them on your router firewall would be the simplest method.


----------



## Don Simel (Sep 4, 2016)

MitchConner said:


> Blocking them on your router firewall would be the simplest method.


Tell me how to block them


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

I saw your earlier post, you aren't under a DDoS attack.

The simplest way, in your router firewall, is to block UDP 7777 from any host you don't want to connect.


----------

